# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Аттестация музыкального руководителя

## Захарова Ольга

Девчонки, всем привет! У меня к вам просьба: мне предстоит в этом учебном году аттестация, думала подтвердить 1 категорию, а зава настояла на высшей категории, нужно напечататься в республиканском журнале, подскажите, как это можно сделать (особенно обращаюсь к астанинкам), материал то вроде есть, и сценарии тоже, но вот как пройти тестирование, говорят вопросы музыкальные по программе школ, может, конечно, я рано паникую, но честно, страшновато. Может кто в этом году это уже прошел, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девчонки, всем привет! У меня к вам просьба: мне предстоит в этом учебном году аттестация, думала подтвердить 1 категорию, а зава настояла на высшей категории, нужно напечататься в республиканском журнале, подскажите, как это можно сделать (особенно обращаюсь к астанинкам), материал то вроде есть, и сценарии тоже, но вот как пройти тестирование, говорят вопросы музыкальные по программе школ, может, конечно, я рано паникую, но честно, страшновато. Может кто в этом году это уже прошел, поделитесь пожалуйста.


Ольга, привет! В прошлом учебном году тестирование отменили. Про этот год тоже ничего не слышно. А насчёт печатания, у меня есть адреса редакций в Алматы и условия приёмки материала. Мы уже много раз печатались. Если не срочно, выложу адреса после Конституции. Но если высылаешь, то придётся долго ждать. Лучше, если кто-то едет в Алматы, передать через них материал и деньги - 2,5 - 3 тысячи за печатание. Так уже точно надёжно будет. На высшую категорию надо 3 печатных материала. Кстати, размещение материала на форуме тоже является подтверждением - нам в Институте усовершенствования говорили. Только надо, наверное, у модераторов узнать как подтвердить это.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Алена, спасибо, а что в Астане ничего такого нет, в смысле редакций журналов или детских газет, наверное можно и в школьных печататься, лучше бы это сделать побыстрей, а то пока напечатают.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Алена, спасибо, а что в Астане ничего такого нет, в смысле редакций журналов или детских газет, наверное можно и в школьных печататься, лучше бы это сделать побыстрей, а то пока напечатают.


Ольга. у нас в Институте переподготовки учителей есть один журнал, но пробиться туда - это что-то. Нам легче в Алматы передавать. Как буду в Институте, обязательно узнаю насчёт твоего материала.

----------


## Ликсанна

"Зерек бала" программа воспитания и обучения для детей от 3 до 5 лет, а еще есть программа "Біз мектепке барамыз" для детей 5-6 лет. А для самых маленьких программа называется "Алғашқы қадам" (от года до 3). Программа 2009 года (а может она еще до сих пор только проект), но работать по ней заставляют. Это наше начальство и городской отдел образования, а им видимо сверху спустили.
Воспитатели начали по ним работать с декабря прошлого года, но там не было раздела "Музыка". А сейчас дали на флешке, но репертуара у меня нет, так как в нашем маленьком городе невозможно купить современную методическую литературу. Вот и мучаемся. Слава Богу, что есть форум и вы.
Нашла журнал дома "Отбасы және балабақша" (правда, за 2000 год). На нем такой адрес:
Редакцияның мекен-жайы:
Алматы қаласы, 480100
Жамбыл көшесі, 25 үй.
Ұстаздар үйі, 5-қабат
510-512 бөлмелер
тел. 61-65-34, 61-65-05

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Спасибо и вам! помогите с папкой по самообразованию


По самообразованию мы вначале года составляем план на год и в конце года пишем отчёт за год. Здесь в папке и то, и другое.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24372771

Всё это лежит в моём портфолио. А отдельно в папке я складываю разные занятия, ксероксы статей и т.д. по этой теме.
Напишите вашу тему самообразования, посмотрю у себя, что есть по этой теме.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Моя тема по самообразованию "Обучение пению детей дошкольного возраста"


Собрала по вашей теме консультации. Выпустите их и сложите в папку.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24402099

И ещё по самообразованию нашла работы девочек с форума, думаю не обидятся. Посмотрите.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24402073

----------


## оленушка

дорогие коллеги казахстана!!! а есть ли какие нибудь казахстанские программы по обучению детей на дет. муз. инструментах? или методическая казахстанская  литература по работе с детьми с  зпр? или как есть книга по слушанию казахской музыки только про инструменты или схожей тематики? я составила книжку свою на категорию, а мне сказали нужно добавить казахстанский материал. поделитесь пожалуйста!!! 
сама книжка здесь (если кому интересно) "развитие музыкально-творческих способностей детей через игру на детских музыкальных инструментах"
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26242239

----------


## stella z

девочки! у кого есть красочные обложки в портфолио, скиньте, пожалуйста! (можно в личку)

----------


## nnnata

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21757244

----------


## Анечка1986

> девочки! у кого есть красочные обложки в портфолио, скиньте, пожалуйста! (можно в личку)


Если вы имеете в виду портфолио для педагогов, то вот ссылка на скачивание - http://files.mail.ru/59F060DD911D4D2096F74FC879390CC0
В конце есть пустые шаблоны, в фотошопе можно самим напечатать нужный раздел. Позже выложу еще один вариант

----------


## Анечка1986

Кстати, может тема уже и устарела, но Караганде и Карагандинской области сейчас  напечататься легче. С 2010 года выходит сборник Каргу Материалы научно - методической конференции, а в этом году материалы педагогов со всей области печатались в сборнике национально - региональный компонент в дошкольном образовании. Стоимость статьи 2-3 тысячи.

----------


## stella z

спасибо за ссылки на обложки портфолио. Подскажите пожалуйста, какой программой надо пользоваться 



> В конце есть пустые шаблоны, в фотошопе можно самим напечатать нужный раздел.

----------


## Анечка1986

Программой Фотошоп, я пользовалась последней версией, но мне кажется нет разницы какой версией пользоваться. Если мне не изменяет память, там есть функция - вставить текст. Выбираете ее и печатаете

----------


## Мусиенко

Доброго всем дня! Девчонки, кто проходил аттестацию детского сада в Алматы? Подскажите, какие документы должны быть у музрука? Боюсь, вдруг, что-то недоглядела. Пожалуйста, у кого есть, скиньте перечень папок  :Tender: .

----------


## Aurora

> кто проходил аттестацию детского сада в Алматы? Подскажите, какие документы должны быть у музрука?


Требования едины для всего Казахстана, согласно "Правил аттестации педагогических работников".
Папок в аттестационную комиссию предоставляется всего 2. одна в форме портфолио, вторая с наполненным материалом, который включает в себя следующее:
Уважаемые коллеги, пишу по памяти, дополнения и поправки приветстствуются
папка 1
- титульный лист с указанием места работы и ФИО, должность, квалификационная категория.
- заполненный аттестационный лист, заявление о прохождении аттестации.
- копия удостоверения личности.
- копия диплома.
- копия трудовой книжки.
(все копии должны быть заверены руководителем организации или нотариусом)
- копии сертификатов о повышении квалификации за последние 5 лет.
- копии наградных листов (если есть) это педагогические звания, благодарности акимов и прочее.
- копии сертификатов участия в конкурсах, вначале копии, если победили в каком- либо конкурсе.  Вначале республиканского уровня, международного, областного, городского уровней.
- копии сертификатов детей, победивших в каком- либо конкурсе(олимпиаде и т.д), если вы являлись руководителем.
- участие в конференциях
- публикации. Если вы печатались в сборниках - обязательно отск5анировать титульный лист сборника, лист с содержанием - ярким цветным маркером выделить место в тексте, где указана ваша фамилия, осканировать текст статьи и маркером выделить номер страницы. важно, чтобы номер страницы в содержании совпадал с номером в статье).
- обобщение опыта на городском или областном уровне с рецензией. копия рецензии должна прилагаться. (Мне писала рецензию кандидат педнаук в университете, но можно и при ИПК обощить, или как там они сейчас называются? орлеу вроде)
- участие в интернет сообществах (это я указала в своем портфолио, нареканий со стороны аттестационной комиссии не было, лишним тоже не было)
- участие в жизни дошкольной организации - открытые показы (конспект прилагается), выступление на семинарах внутри ДО (конспект прилагается), грамоты, благодарности внутри ДО и благодарности от других ДО города.
- адрес педагогического опыта (методическая проблема над которой работает педагог в течение 5 лет)
- диагностика компетентностного развития детей за 3 года ( у вас, как у музыканта по образовательной области "Музыка") + диагностика по теме методической проблемы, например вы взяли себе тему самообразования "Использование этнопедагогики в обучение детей пению" типа такого)))))) Показатели детей на начало работы над данной методической темой, промежуточный показатель и итоговый. Получается 2 диагностики - одна непосредственно по работе с детьми, вторая по теме самообразования. обязательно с диаграммами и выводами.

Вроде ничего не забыла.
папка 2 портфоли. здесь полет фантазии, но с обязательной структорой, как описано в перечне содержания паки 1. но здесь вы разбавляете фотографиями. например, чтраницы "Участие в конкурсах" картинка с отсканированным сертификатом + фотография. где вам этот сертификат вручают или где вы выступаете на конкурсе. Еще пример, "Победа детей в конкурсе" - отсканированный детский сертификат + фотография отражающая вытупление детей. и по всем пунктам только с фото, только старайтесь избегать кича.

Вроде все.

----------


## Aurora

> какие документы должны быть у музрука


А рабочие документы музрука, это ваши повседневные документы, вы их предоставляете на аттестации внутри сада.

----------


## оленушка

предлагаю материал по теме Развитие музыкально-творческих способностей детей дошкольного 

возраста через игру на музыкальных инструментах

есть творч. отчет, консультации доклады. если нужно выложу. пишите

----------


## margolov

Здравствуйте! Не знала в какую тему с моим вопросом обратиться, может и не туда пишу. Подскажите, пожалуйста, у кого должно храниться-находиться мое портфолио? Такая ситуация: весной получила 2 категорию и вся документация  (в том числе портфолио), хранились у нас, а сейчас в сад пришла новая методист и требует наши портфолио на хранение в метод кабинет. Как у вас в саду обстоят дела по этому вопросу?

----------


## stella z

> Здравствуйте! Не знала в какую тему с моим вопросом обратиться, может и не туда пишу. Подскажите, пожалуйста, у кого должно храниться-находиться мое портфолио? Такая ситуация: весной получила 2 категорию и вся документация  (в том числе портфолио), хранились у нас, а сейчас в сад пришла новая методист и требует наши портфолио на хранение в метод кабинет. Как у вас в саду обстоят дела по этому вопросу?


это личный документ и находится он должен у меня. ведь я периодически его пополняю или меняю материал. я считаю так, а если администрации нужен какой-либо материал из моего портфолио - то пусть делают себе копию. если станут настаивать  - попросите показать документ о праве нахождения  личного портфолио.  хотя я по таким вопросам на конфликт с администрацией не иду. ну пусть у нее полежит немного, потом заберете...

----------


## margolov

> это личный документ и находится он должен у меня. ведь я периодически его пополняю или меняю материал. я считаю так, а если администрации нужен какой-либо материал из моего портфолио - то пусть делают себе копию. если станут настаивать  - попросите показать документ о праве нахождения  личного портфолио.  хотя я по таким вопросам на конфликт с администрацией не иду. ну пусть у нее полежит немного, потом заберете...


Я с Вами полностью согласна, надо быть мудрее и где-то хитрее! просто в Портфолио хранятся копии моих документов, оригиналы сертификатов и грамот, и многое другое, что предоставляет ценность, а ответственность при случае пропажи никто не понесет и восстанавливать не будет...ох

----------


## Мусиенко

> Здравствуйте! Не знала в какую тему с моим вопросом обратиться, может и не туда пишу. Подскажите, пожалуйста, у кого должно храниться-находиться мое портфолио? Такая ситуация: весной получила 2 категорию и вся документация  (в том числе портфолио), хранились у нас, а сейчас в сад пришла новая методист и требует наши портфолио на хранение в метод кабинет. Как у вас в саду обстоят дела по этому вопросу?


Моё портфолио лежит у меня, в муз.зале. Хотя, тоже задумалась, надо бы сделать копии, а подлинники оттуда вытащить. Вы правы пропадут - забот не оберёшься.

----------


## оленушка

> это личный документ и находится он должен у меня. ведь я периодически его пополняю или меняю материал. я считаю так, а если администрации нужен какой-либо материал из моего портфолио - то пусть делают себе копию. если станут настаивать  - попросите показать документ о праве нахождения  личного портфолио.  хотя я по таким вопросам на конфликт с администрацией не иду. ну пусть у нее полежит немного, потом заберете...


иногда интересный материал из портфолио  "гуляет" в другие места по-знакомству, переводится и выдается за свой!!!! будьте бдительны!!!

----------


## margolov

> иногда интересный материал из портфолио  "гуляет" в другие места по-знакомству, переводится и выдается за свой!!!! будьте бдительны!!!


Согласна с вами полностью! Как показывает практика, такие ситуации не редкость!

----------


## margolov

Может, кто-то владеет информацией о надбавках за категорию (2, 1, высшую)? какие проценты?

----------


## ольга-rostov

> Может, кто-то владеет информацией о надбавках за категорию (2, 1, высшую)? какие проценты?


Постановление Правительства Республики Казахстан от 29 декабря 2007 года N 1400
О системе оплаты труда гражданских служащих, работников организаций, содержащихся за счет средств государственного бюджета, работников казенных предприятий

САПП Республики Казахстан, 2007 г., N 51, ст. 648; САПП Республики Казахстан, 2011 г., № 13, ст. 161
Приложение 19        
к постановлению Правительства 
Республики Казахстан    
от 29 декабря 2007 года N 1400 
      Повышение, доплаты и надбавки, единые для гражданских 
  служащих, работников организаций, содержащихся за счет средств 
     государственного бюджета, работников казенных предприятий 
высшей категории		90 %
от БДО,
первой категории		40 %
от БДО,
второй категории		25 % БДО
БДО на сегодняшний день составляет 17697 тенге.
2-категория 4424.25
1 категория 7078.88
Высшая категория 15927.3

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, может есть у кого- нибудь тесты для аттестации (досрочной) Скиньте пожалуйста. Или подскажите , где взять.

----------


## gico

[QUOTE=оленушка;4700218]предлагаю материал по теме Развитие музыкально-творческих способностей детей дошкольного 

возраста через игру на музыкальных инструментах

есть творч. отчет, консультации доклады. если нужно выложу. пишите[
Здравствуйте!
Можно скинуть на почту материал "Развитие музыкально-творческих способностей" amentra123@rambler.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Alina Gorlova

Музыкальные руководители Казахстана,обращаюсь к вам на счет заработной платы нашего труда.Я работаю на 1,5 ставки музруководителя,оклад 35,700 тенге,категория I (у меня средне-специальное образование,т.е.средняя квалификация)=+3 500 тенге.я не согласна с оплатой категории,потому что воспитатели II категории получают такую же доплату(3500 тг).Получается,что наша I категория приравнивается ко второй воспитательской???если можете,ответьте у кого и как доплачивают?и у кого есть тарифная сетка оплаты музрука в Казахстане??стаж у меня 25,5 лет!

----------


## Мусиенко

> й???если можете,ответьте у кого и как доплачивают?


Да, по отношению к воспитателю, наша зарплата меньше. При последнем повышении зарплаты муз.руки остались позади - повысили только воспитателям, вот отсюда и неровность в оплате. не зарплата, а унижение!
У меня вышая категория, высшее образование, а ставка - 47тыс (чистыми). Вот и приходится крутиться на два сада, да на 12 групп. Теперь ещё пугают запретом, что скоро можно будет работать только на полторы ставки. О доплате не знаю.

----------


## Лидия 13

спасибо)) ольга-rostov за пояснение по начислению зарплаты

----------


## Cсара

Уважаемы коллеги, пожалуйста помогите!!! В этом году прохожу аттестацию и мне очень нужна программа саморазвития музыкального руководителя... Помогите, может есть у кого в готовим виде... Столько всего нужно делать, а на всё только месяц. Впереди ещё проведение новогодних утренников. Через месяц нужно будет всё сдавать... Кроме программа саморазвития нужно ещё предоставить массу различного материала... Пожалуйста помогите...

----------


## anastasya81

творч. отчет, консультации доклады.-скиньте пожалуйста мне anastasya81@bk.ru

----------


## Olga13031969

Добрый аечер!! А в ыне могли бы поделиться материалом на тему Развитие музыкально-творческих способностей детей дошкольного 

возраста через игру на музыкальных инструментахесли можно на почту Gerda.93@mail.ru

----------


## Olga13031969

*gico*, Добрый вечер!!А можно материал посмотреть

----------

